# Is this fin rot or fin nipping? (PICTURES)



## nickmag01 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi, This is my first post on this forum and i hope to post more. Anyways, this morning i checked up on all of my fish and they looked fine. But when i got home i noticed my Green Texas was missing parts of his fins. He is WAY bigger than any of the other fish in my tank, that is why Im having trouble believing it was fin nipping. There are also some white marks around the chunks that are missing. I just dosed with a small amount of Melafix, And was planning on doing a 20% water change tomorrow. Any insight on this would be great. Here are some pics, Thanks. 

http://imgbox.com/XhsxEBLz
http://imgbox.com/EwqgP3Pn
http://imgbox.com/aiItKYbe

FISH
Green Texas Cichlid
Parrot Cichlid
Firemouth Cichlid
Bumblebee Cichlid

SETUP
75 gal bowfront
wet dry filtration system
Eheim Jager
PH 7.8
TEMP 77


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Fin rot is pretty uncommon on large tough fish like that. Probably some kind of injury, though there's always an outside chance of "something else".


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It does appear to be fin nipping from your pics, those fin trailers do look tasty to some fish. Keeping the water low in nitrates should help to heal the wounds unless your other fish continue nipping his fins.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Even if it is from nipping due to the injury sometimes it can turn into an infection and later fin rot.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

If you have good water quality there wont be any problem. Even if a healthy fish gets a little bit of finrot in clean water. it will probably go away on its own.

Some mbuna females get it sometimes in my tank because of heavy nipping. You see it starting in the damaged tissue but will stay there and drop out of the fin within a few days.

Spreading finrot is 9/10 times related to bad water quality.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

From what I can tell I'd say that fish looks pretty healthy. I would just watch and see. Getting worse might indicate a problem, but really, there's nothing unusual about the ends of long flowy fins showing a bit of damage.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

To add one thing...

Size doesn't have much to do with nipping. As examples, I've seen tiger barbs kill an adult pair of angelfish in an afternoon and I had a 4" bluegill that would have loved to kill a 15-ish Florida gar.


----------

